# Help with new Budgie



## andyjh64 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi everyone hope this is the right place to post. 

Hoping someone can give me some advice regarding my new baby Budgie that I brought home two days ago. I believe he is about 8-10 weeks old. Since I first got him home he has sat on the floor of the cage but overnight he seemed to have settle in a bit and is wandering around but still staying at the bottom. He wouldn't go higher to the sides where the food and water trays were and I know this is not uncommon when a young bird is put in a cage for the first time so I took the trays down and put them on the floor with him. He seems to be now eating and drinking happily and has also started chirping quite a bit, but just won't leave the cage floor, even though I've positioned some perches quite low. Yesterday, I decided to put the trays back, they are still quite low in the cage but on the sides, to encourage him to start exploring the cage a bit and reach the food. However he seems to be having trouble climbing or even flying to the lower perches, although he has tried a couple of times, and he seems reluctant. Is this normal? I realise it's early days, have I done this too soon and should I have just kept the trays on the bottom for now? Any advice appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*For now, keep the food and water on the bottom of the cage with the budgie.

Have you named the budgie yet?
Are you certain of the gender?
Did you get this bird from a breeder?
Are its wings clipped?
Are you certain of the budgie's age or are you guesstimating?

I'll be able to give you better advice once I know the answers to the questions above. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum*


----------



## andyjh64 (Jan 9, 2021)

This is Georgie. I got him from a breeder, who estimated his age as 8-10 weeks. I don't believe his wings are clipped. I'm pretty sure he's a boy from the colour of the cere. Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is Georgie still staying on the bottom of the cage or has he started trying to climb up at all?*


----------

